# Home alone



## Percy Jackson (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
We have to leave our budgie overnight tonight and I’m quietly freaking out 🙁
We live in the blue mountains and it gets quite cold overnight here. 
it’s forecast to be 2 degrees here tonight, budgie is inside of course but I’m worried about how cold the house will get.
Earlier this week it got down to 8 degrees in the house (-4 outside!) and he was fine. I’m thinking the house will get down to around 10 degrees, maybe lower tonight. I’m planning on packing up my slow combustion fire to keep the house as warm as possible, but aside from that I don’t know how to keep him warm! I’ll be home around mid morning tomorrow to warm the house up.
Any advice/wisdom/reassurance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Does your house not have any heating system that you can leave on when you are away, can you take the bird to a neighbor for the night? Are you saying 10 degrees C or F, if F that is way too cold.


----------



## Percy Jackson (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Does your house not have any heating system that you can leave on when you are away, can you take the bird to a neighbor for the night? Are you saying 10 degrees C or F, if F that is way too cold.


I’ve only got a slow combustion fire which I will keep burning on low but it will probably go out early tomorrow morning.
The house will probably get down to around 10 degrees C


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you are in Australia, I assume you are using Celsius temperature measurements. 
10 degrees Celsius is about 50 degrees Fahrenheit. 
It would be best to leave your budgie with a friend or neighbor. 
The cage should be covered to prevent cold drafts. 
Keeping Budgies Warm in the Winter*


----------



## Percy Jackson (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *As you are in Australia, I assume you are using Celsius temperature measurements.
> 10 degrees Celsius is about 50 degrees Fahrenheit.
> It would be best to leave your budgie with a friend or neighbor.
> The cage should be covered to prevent cold drafts.
> Keeping Budgies Warm in the Winter*


Unfortunately I have no one I can leave him with. All neighbours and friends have others pets, small children etc


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Can you not pop out to the shops and buy an electric heater? I had an oil heater I used with great results. You can set the target temperature (not precisely, it just has a little dial gauge that you spin to hot or cold) and it'll kick on and off when whatever the temperature threshold is hit.

I had a little small thermometer I placed on top of their cages to determine the temperature, then I'd fiddle with the heater until it was turning on and off to maintain a temperature I wanted. That way, you can leave and feel comfortable knowing your bird won't freeze.

I specifically bought an oil heater because I was terrified of getting a heater that would put a bunch of fumes out due to the material it uses. Just blast it on the hottest temperature for an hour or so in a room far away from your birds to see if it puts out any smells or fumes.


----------



## Percy Jackson (11 mo ago)

Update…
I ended up taking him with me! 😅
Two hours in the car today and yesterday and he’s now exhausted, poor little mite, but he travels pretty well.
I’m going to buy an oil heater so I’m prepared for next time 😊
Thanks for all your help! 💞


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took him with you. That was definitely a much better option than leaving him home alone.*


----------

